# stupid horton summit hd broke this weekend!



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

my horton summit hd crossbow broke this weekend as i fired off a couple practice shots. evidently, the trigger/firing mechanism broke, you cannot pull the string back and lock it in, the fire/safety button is loose and the trigger will not move. i bought this crossbow last august, its a 1yr and 2mos old, it probaly has been fired about 30 times, this is ridiculas. i had a high country compound for almost 15 years, shot tournaments and hunted with it, millions of shots fired off it, never had problems. has anyone else had this happen to their horton crossbow. and to boot, i was informed that horton will now no longer ship parts out to any small hunting or fishing shops so i can get it repaired locally, im told it is an easy fix if you can get the horton parts, but they, horton, want you to ship the bow back to them....great nov 3 and im bout to ship my bow to horton, this will be interesting. luckily its still nice enough to go fishing!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a shame...talk about bad timing. I have the same crossbow and bought it last November. Hopefully this is not something that happens to a lot of them that were sold around the same time.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

horton has GREAT customer services, i'm sure you'll be surprised


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

That sucks...I'd sell it and buy another compound.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I know it sucks to have this happen right now, but contact Horton, they will make it right. I have read absolutely no negative reviews on the Summit, so I wouldn't get rid of it quite yet. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not sure about Horton, but I had a similar thing happen to me with my Remington 11-87 during turkey season. Gun kept breaking a part in the slide and bolt assembly. Sent it back 3 times and missed 2 turkey seaosons with the gun. The last time it broke one week before the season and I sent it back with a nice but stern letter. VP called me in 2 days and told me they were overnighting a all new gun. Got it Saturday before opening day and then shot my biggest tom ever 2 days later. Don't get too discourgaged, but defintely make the point that you need it fixed ASAP and see if they can have it back by within a week.

You could probably drive it to them since horton is in Ohio outside of Akron.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

They are about 2 hours from you. Call them and see if there is anyway they could look at it if you bring it to them.

Horton Manufacturing Co., LLC.
484 Tacoma Avenue Tallmadge, Ohio 44278 
Phone(330)633-0305 Toll Free(800)551-SHOT(7468) Fax(330)633-7751


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

yea my neighbor runs the fishermans wharehouse with his brother and they know a couple guys up there at horton and are working on trying to call in a favor to get the part to fix the bow today, havent talked with him yet but will prob find out either tonight or in the am.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

my dads horton could not hit a barn at 20 yrds this year took it up to them and they pritty much rebuilt the thing for 20 bucks the cost of a string and had it back in less than a day i would call them they mine right and its about 5 years old but it is once agian a tac driver it put down this giant sun my friend was using it he just came home from over seas and dint feel comfortable shooting his compound


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

after talking with them, they informed me they do not look at any bows for same day service, crap, not driving 2.5 hours to just drop it off when i can overnight it. they do not ship parts to dealers, crap. and when i send it off it could be 7-10 days before getting it back, crap. oh yea here is the upside of the story though, my friends and the fishermans wharehouse are gonna lend me a bow to hunt with for the next week or so. them guys are great, and if you guys have any other bows that needs fixed or adjusted they can probaly be of service as long as its not a horton.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

bad timing brother, I have the same I use on the ground...so far its alright...


----------

